# Cypripedium calceolus in Germany full in flower now



## ORG (Jun 5, 2021)

Now in my region in the south of Bavaria in Germany near the border to Austria the plants of Cypripedium calceolus are full in flower.
Here som eplants which I found in Schleching only 20 minutes by car from my home.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 5, 2021)

Lovely. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## abax (Jun 5, 2021)

Wonderful Cyps. Don't tell anybody where they are unless the area is protected.


----------



## Ray (Jun 6, 2021)

There is just nothing like seeing orchids in the wild.


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 6, 2021)

Olaf, many thanks for great pictures!!!


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 30, 2021)

gorgeous!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 30, 2021)

Don't know how I missed this. Awesome to have a display like that nearby.


----------

